# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Бадун

## JAHolper

Здесь пишем сколько и чего мы выпили вчера. Имеются ввиду конечно же спиртные напитки. Не надо делиться всеми заслугами, только прошедший день.
Понимайте тему как хотите. =)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

" Четырнадцать капель валерьянки и салат..."

----------

